# Para CCW



## jrb127 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm looking to get my first concealed carry weapon and I've had my eye on the Para CCW. I noticed that it seems a good deal longer than Para's other carry models. (4.25 barrel, 7.7" length). vs. Para Carry (3" barrel, 6.5" length) I like the look of the CCW a bit more, the extra round it will hold, and the added controllability; just worried if it will be too long to easily conceal and weild. I just don't want to end up wishing i got a shorter model. any input?

thanks


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

the Para CCW is a Commander length pistol. I carry the LTC with is a single action unlike the CCW that uses that LDA system. I've been looking at a few of the Para LDA models and I am starting to really like them but I think even if I had one I'd still lean to the traditional single action 1911 type gun. I guess I'm just old...lol That CCW is a pretty nice pistol..Well, I've yet to see a bad one with Para's name on it really. The two I have (LTC and P16) have never let me down (Knocks on his wooden head for luck)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Depends on how you carry. In an IWB holster, the 4.25" gun is only very marginally harder to hide than the little guy, since the height difference is only .25". If you carry OWB, however, the short-barrel gun will be easier to hide, especially with shorter shirts or jackets.

I'd go with the longer gun for enhanced reliability, and carry IWB. The 1911 design is so slim it practically _begs_ for a good IWB holster, anyway.


----------



## jrb127 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm planning on a Milt Sparks IWB holster, good to hear it only sticks up another .25". I guess thats what i was worried about most. Johnson its great to hear that para's been treating you well. Sometimes you only get the horror stories on here. I love the SA 1911 style as well, but the LDA hammer down carry really appeals to me. thanks for the help


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I carry my LTC in a Gould IWB holster. It carries really well. I don't notice any difference between that and a Colt Officers I used to wear.


----------



## jrb127 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sounds good,
I've got a new CCW on the way. Does Para change things about their guns every year or is this 2008 CCW essentially the same as someone who has a, for example 04 CCW? Just wondering if they're always improving it, so maybe some complaints from older models may not apply to me. Also, I'm going to purchase a couple spare magazines, and i've been finding mixed reviews on the stock para mags. Some people seemed to be complaining about plastic parts (don't know much about it). Anybody recommend getting or not getting the para ones? or other brands?

thanks for the help so far


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The LTC I have is pretty new. It's last years gun if I remember right. I have a P16 that is an older para (4 digit serial on that one) and it looks the same as to how it works. Iver heard people complain about para too but I have not had the first issue with either Para I have. I am planning on one of the LDA Para's joining the family soon.:mrgreen:


----------



## va browning man (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a Para and love the way it shoots. However for my CCW i carry a smith 340 M&P 357 CT. I have not found a big gun so to speak that is easy to carry. love to shoot it but hard to hide.


----------

